# Forming - IBS Support Group San Francisco East Bay( Oakland/Berkeley)



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

I’d like to get a IBS support group together here in the San Francisco East Bay (Oakland, Emeryville, Alameda,Berkeley)to talk about our experiences, share our successes and find compassion in our struggles. I was happening that we might meet once every couple of weeks as a group or as we are available. Presumably from within this group we can find folks with whom we can exchange phone support, especially for the rough times. There are 2 of us, in the east bay that have already connected and we’d like to expand our support resources. If you have been ‘managing’ IBS and would welcome the friendship and suport of a few people who share your pain, email me or post here and we will find an evening that works for all of us to get together as a group. Also looking for places maybe to hold the group if you have any ideas that would be greatly apprecated. I could hold about 5 or 6 people at my place in Oakland near Lake Merritt.ThanksJim


----------



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

This is a ok. We have 6 people to date and will schedule our first meeting next week. It will be in Emeryville (at one of the peoples house)either wednesday or Thursday evening. As soon as we finalize all the information I will post it. If there is anyone interested in the bay area who would like to attend please let me know ASAP.Thanks


----------



## MimF (Jun 22, 2003)

Did you alreay have your meeting? I'd like to meet with you guys (I'm in San Mateo). Please send me more info. Thanks.


----------

